# Toronto Sailors : Slip Info with Live Aboard



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

Sailors in the GTA;

I am looking for some info on the following Marina's for next spring. The possiability will be to move onto the boat by next fall and live aboard. Anyone have their boats in these marinas and can comment on 

Safety
Community
Amenities
Cost

The Marina's I am looking at are :

Port Whitby Marina in Whitby
Frenchman's Bay in Pickering
Bluffers Park in Scarborough

Are there any I missed on the east side of Toronto island? Whitby is about as far east as I want to go...

Thanks;

Robert


----------



## Ricemarket (Mar 10, 2009)

not to hi jack but i'd like to hear about them as well and perhaps any other that allow liveboards in Toronto or surrounding area =] and also to give this a bump!


----------



## amidship (Nov 8, 2010)

*live aboard*

I am interested in living aboard my sailboat as well . preferably in the Toronto
area...Any live a boards out there whom I can connect with and network. . 
TY Lola


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

We have lived aboard at Port Credit Yacht Club for 14years. Yacht Clubs tend to have better facilities than marinas and most are less expensive than marinas once you get past the initiation costs. Listed below are the other liveaboard spots from Hamilton to Scarborough.

Macdonald Marina - Hamilton
Port Credit Harbour - Mississauga, very expensive winter hydro
Port Credit Yacht Club - pricier than the others but best facilities by far
Mimico Cruising Club - Etobicoke
Etobicoke Yacht Club - Etobicoke
Marina Quay West - Toronto
Bluffers Park - Scarborough
Cathedral Bluffs Yacht Club - Scarborough


----------



## amidship (Nov 8, 2010)

*re liveaboard*

Thanks so much for the info. . . need to do some research before moving forward. . . What size boat would you recommend for a single person ....and what gadgets could you not live without when living onboard. . .


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Its pretty tough to say whats important to other people. We don't do camping and on our 40 footer we have all the comforts of home. 
There are some 32 footers with lots of space for one person and some others that would feel cramped over a weekend. Get out and see as many different boats as you can. Go to the liveaboard harbours and talk to people who are doing it.

A few things off the top.... look for a boat that can be easily insulated. Most liner built boats are very difficult if not impossible to insulate so look for a stick built boat (one with conventional floor members and plywood bulkheads as these are easier to insulate). 

What amenities on board are important are up to you but a water heater is a must. Of equal importance to whats on board are the facilities of the place you keep the boat....is some method of winter pump out available ? is there a method of filling your water tanks when the harbour is frozen over ? How far is it to the washrooms and showers for when your holding tank is full and you run out of water in the middle of a winter storm.

Keep in mind that this is not an inexpensive way of living and a small apartment is likely cheaper.

If this is truly what you want to do its a great life, go for it.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

amidship said:


> Thanks so much for the info. . . need to do some research before moving forward. . . What size boat would you recommend for a single person ....and what gadgets could you not live without when living onboard. . .


23 FOOT+

Heater.

Everything else is just fluff, unless you plan to leave the dock in the spring.


----------



## Yofy (Aug 15, 2007)

Some liveaboards live in one marina for the summer and then move to another for the winter. Years ago we lived aboard on Frenchmens Bay in Pickering and several of our neighbours would move to Outer Harbour Marina in the beaches area for the summer. Later we had friends who lived aboard in Outer Harbour for the summer and moved to Marina Quay West for the winter.
Each of these folks did it so that the long commute was only for half the year. Also Outer Harbour Marina doesn't allow winter liveaboards.

When we lived in Frenchmens Bay the marina bubbled two docks for winter liveaboards. Other marinas like Port Credit required you to buy your own. Its worth checking because bubblers cost money and really hike your electrical bills. Also check what extra costs there are for winter liveaboards.

If it was me, I'd take this winter to drive around and check the different marinas out.
Robyn


----------



## mediaburn (Dec 1, 2010)

You might be interested in this blog. It's a family that lived n a Alberg 30 in Toronto.

weliveonaboat dot com


----------

